# The Water Ninja's



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

This was an odd mostly-joke idea I had a bit ago, of a group of furry friends bringing like ten huge packs of water bottles just to run around and hand them out to random suiters or put it near random suiters and leave before anyone could say anything. The positive of this is that there's never a worry for water, the negative is that if they didn't "need" water (and didn't want to keep it as a backup,) there's now a bunch of litter all over the Con. So to make the negative less negative one of the friends would likely need to do recon to pick the bottle back up if the Suiter doesn't take it. That said I suppose a random water bottle would throw people off (even if it is sealed) so I can see far more negatives than positives popping up irl...but the general idea of Water Ninja's just making sure everyone else is all good makes me happy nonetheless. Anyone got any improvements to make this squad a reality?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 4, 2020)

If some rando gave me a water bottle I wouldn't drink it. One time someone spiked the water supply with Xanax at a school event.
The next year they had guards by the water.


----------



## Raever (Dec 4, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> If some rando gave me a water bottle I wouldn't drink it. One time someone spiked the water supply with Xanax at a school event.
> The next year they had guards by the water.



Even if the bottles were sealed all the way?
That's fair, I guess. It was more of a cool concept than an executable idea really.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 10, 2020)

Raever said:


> Even if the bottles were sealed all the way?
> That's fair, I guess. It was more of a cool concept than an executable idea really.


It was in one of these things


----------



## Raever (Dec 10, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> It was in one of these things
> View attachment 96094



.......yeah I wouldn't drink out of that either. I'm talking ACTUAL water bottles. The plastic sealed ones you get out of packs.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 10, 2020)

Raever said:


> Even if the bottles were sealed all the way?
> That's fair, I guess. It was more of a cool concept than an executable idea really.



It IS a cool concept, but yeah I agree with @Toasty9399 ...even if it was sealed I'd be cautious...there are ways to get around that seal if you really want to, and make it look normal enough at first glance. <sigh> 

I'm not really comfortable saying publicly how to do it, but privately if curious I can tell you how and what to watch for if paranoid. (college experiences...our professor showed us for safety)


----------



## Raever (Dec 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> It IS a cool concept, but yeah I agree with @Toasty9399 ...even if it was sealed I'd be cautious...there are ways to get around that seal if you really want to, and make it look normal enough at first glance. <sigh>
> 
> I'm not really comfortable saying publicly how to do it, but privately if curious I can tell you how and what to watch for if paranoid. (college experiences...our professor showed us for safety)



I already know the tools exist. I had a roommate who revealed chip bags and such to prevent spoiling versus using clips, so I get the caution.


----------

